# The Citrus Family



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Its not over till the opera lady sings >D
As you can tell by my happiness, i got a 20 gallon tank, live plants, a pair of fishies, ext. 
Well, its all set up, i put the girl in the wittle jar (o-o frappaccino jar- eh i like coffee ) and he flared at her she flared back so everything seems okay.
Im breeding Grapefruit (VT yellow) and Lemon (CT yellow) so i cant really tell if she is showing stripes- i hope though x3

I put bubblewrap up at the top for now, ill get a styrofoam cup tomorrow and put it in instead =D


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

the fish look amazing! smart match!

2 things to the tank though that id change;
firstly, id remove the gravel. if spawn fall on it it will be hard for the male to pick them up from the ground. and secondly id throw in more plants.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

well his bubble nest is where the tank is bare and i needed something to weigh the plants down ^^'


----------



## shibadibadoo (May 2, 2010)

Maybe you should lower the water level a bit too so he won't be as stressed.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty fish! Good luck.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Well- he made his nest =D she seems much bigger, not swimming head down yet though that ive noticed.
Gaahhh im so anxious but i dont wanna release her too early =I


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

they are beautiful and also why are there so many bubbles on the inside of the border of the tank?

also i agree with shibadibadoo and Neelie lower the water and remove the gravel because it will cause problems as they stated...other than that good luck and good job!!!!


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

there where a lot of bubbles because i did a water change ^^' and the gravel is gone, i used plant weights. 
And the water level i lowered by about 2/3 inch


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, he has his bubble nest, she's bin looking ready for a day or two, and its dark in my room- so i released her in.....he seems to be chasing her around at this point, hmm lets keep out fingers crossed!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Anything happened yet?! o-o


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

no sadly  he chased her into a corner, and when ever she would approach the nest he's chase her away and bite at her. So i put her back in the jar ...i'll try again in a few days


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

sounds like he's maybe not finished with the nest or something. 
give them a few days.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

ill probably let her back in, hmm two more days?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah id say 2 days


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Neelie said:


> yeah id say 2 days


i agree.. hey Neelie have you ever bred or successfully spawned a pair of bettas? (just wondering)


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

So everything so far is going great, he is making his nest under this awesome silk plant i found which has large flat leaves which rest on the surface, kinda like almond leaves. Speaking of which, i found this tap water stuff that has almond leaf extract, maybe it would help out the breeding proses? though its no alternative to the real thing


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

You can also use oak leaves, dried of course. It -should- have the same affect as IAL.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Sadly, where i live the only oak trees are near the middle school, and us highschoolers arnt allowed on their grounds =/


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Ahhh! im hesitant about letting Lemon in, i mean, his nest looks great, its big and full and well, i dont know if i should let her in now or tomorrow..should i risk it? help D=


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

I acted on an impulse so i let her in o-o, well, she is swimming head down and all, and approching the nest, but Grapefruit keeps chasing her away, ill wait till the morning to see what happens


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Well- its morning, no eggs =( but she seems okay, no missing fins or bites, same for him, Gosh maybe me breeding bettas just wasnt meant to be D=


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nah don't say that!!! They will spawn when they want to!!!


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

i hope so ^^; well i came home today and she isint chewed up nor is he, they seem to mind each other okay


----------

